# Dyson Vacuum cleaner



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My previous vacuum cleaner recently bit the dust (ha ha) and I replaced it with a Dyson DC-25 Animal. Wow! This thing is the most powerful vacuum I've ever used. It moves around so easily with the ball thingy instead of 4 rollers and the dirt chamber is very easy to empty. With 6 cats in the house, I am used to cat hair all over the place. But it's nice to be able to clean up for non-cat people (or to make my allergies a little less annoying).
This thing works great on both carpet and bare floors and it came with a small motorized brush attachment that gets the fur off the sofa and chairs.
Amazon sells it, but it's on sale at Best Buy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9025306&type=product&id=1218009787438
Anyone else have one of these? Can you recommend any of the additional attachments that are available?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have one. I have deep lurve for my Dyson. It is in the top 5 non-living things I'd try to save in the event of a fire. I'd be the nutjob trying to haul mine out of a burning building 

For attachments, I love the mini turbine head and the low reach floor tool. It has such powerful suction that if I try to clean my wood floors with Dyson, it is hard to move. So with the low reach floor tool it lightens up the suction a little but still cleans.

 

I'm wondering if I need to get that car kit..... That flexi crevice tool is very tempting.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the same vacuum. It definitely does the job, though I haven't had it long enough to know for sure whether it keeps sucking just as hard when it's older as it did when new. 

It would also helped if I actually used it more than once every 8 weeks...


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I also have a dyson. I have an earlier model DC-07. I love it!! I cannot believe how much dust,dirt cat hair, dog hair etc..... It picks up! When I first got mine I vacuumed with my old vacuum cleaner (bissel pet hair eraser) first then I used the dyson. I could not would not believe how much more stuff came out of my carpet. My hubby said we were walking on that? I said to him that maybe it was sucking up the dirt from the basement. LOL. I also would be the one who saves the animals first then my Dyson!!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have the original Animal.... It really sucks.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How does the dyson ball vacuum compare to other manufacturers?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I read so many love testimonials from Dyson owners that I had to try it.  
It sucked so much that it didn't work on my high-pile carpet.   I was so bummed!
I really wanted it but it is just no good with the carpet in our house.  (Not a shag, but very thick and soft.)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

We have the Dyson ball vacuum - I think it's the Animal one but I'm not sure - it's purple. We love it so much! The first time we used it, we were amazed at how much hair and dirt it got out of our carpet. Now we have 5 dogs and lots of dog hair and it continues to amaze us. It's going as strong as ever after....hmmm 4 yrs or so? Maybe it hasn't been quite that long but I think we bought ours as soon as the ball option became available. We use it at least every couple of days. It's a dream and it's so nice not to need vacuum bags. With this much dog hair, we would go broke on bags! lol

If this one died, we would go buy another immediately and probably not even look at other options. It's been that great.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

*plugs ears* I am so staying out of this thread, you enablers LOL


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

We have had ours since before the ball even came out.  (7-8 years?)  I love it.  I used to go through vacuums every 1-2 years because the carpet in our house was so thick and clogged other vacuums and burned them up.  The Dyson can take on the toughest carpet and just keep going.  It is the Animal model, and it does do an amazing job of keeping the dog hair under control.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Your dogs are so cute Molly


And with that I'm leaving the thread, I won't be enabled into another purchase this month LOL


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

My DH got us a dyson not too long ago and I'm the only person I know that hates it.  We don't have much carpet, bedrooms, foyer and stairs, the rest of the house is hardwood or tile.

I think a canister would have been better with the hard floors we have and I think I don't like it is because it's too tall for me.  It's awkward for me to use on the steps because of the height of it.  

I really think my old hoover windtunnel picked up as much, but I do like not having the expense of purchasing the bags.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> And with that I'm leaving the thread, I won't be enabled into another purchase this month LOL


It's almost next month!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I took one for a "test drive" at Costco, that thing was amazing!!!  I loved it sooo much but it was a bit on the pricey side and I decided not to get it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> How does the dyson ball vacuum compare to other manufacturers?


I've killed several shop vacs and Dirt Devils over the years. My latest one was a Riccar and it lasted 10 years. In fact, it still kinda works, but only when the bag is pretty new.
The Dyson is easy to move around and it seems to be made pretty well. The extension wand is a little weird, but I figure I'll get used to it.
The suction is amazing. Even when I can see a LOT of cat hair in the dirt cup, it's still picking more stuff up. I have a fairly low pile carpet in most of the house plus some vinyl and tile. It seems to work great on all of them.
I can't speak to how well it will last since I am only on Day 3, BUT, Dyson does include a 5-year warranty. I think that speaks well for the company's faith in their products.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I love my Dysons.  I have the DC Animal for the carpets upstairs and the little one with the ball for the hard surface floors downstairs.  With 3 dogs, a cat, and various foster animals in and out of here, I couldn't live without it!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a Dyson and love it!  We've had it 3-4 years with no problems at all.  The only pet hair we have is mine - long, red hair.  It's everywhere.  I have to clean out the brush every month or so but that's something I've had to with any vacuum.

Before my Dyson I was getting a new vacuum every year to two with a few repairs thrown in for good luck.  I figure I've more than gotten my $$$ worth by getting the Dyson.  When/if it dies, I'm getting another one but I'm hoping it has the longevity of a Kitchen Aid mixer!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my dyson keeps disconnecting pieces of plastic. I can usually pop the piece back in. the lastest piece to come off I can't seem to find its home but the dyson still works. I do not care for it much. mostly I vacuum with the Rainbow vacuum.
sylvia


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I love love love my Dyson! I have two small children, a large hairy dog (German shepherd) and three cats, and it does a GREAT job of keeping our house livable!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I had an Electrolux for years that did a great job.  But the poor thing died.  After reading Consumer Reports I went with a cheaper Hoover vacuum.  My husband said we should buy a Dyson, but noooo I had to have the Hoover.  Hated that thing.  Finally, it died -- it may have had something to do with the new hammer I purchased.    

My DH insisted we purchase a Dyson ball.  It works well with tile, hardwood and carpeted floors.  We don't have pets   so our Dyson is basic, but it is a little work horse.  My DH told me he was "always right" before we got married.  I thought he was joking -- he wasn't.  Hate to say it, but DH was right about the Dyson.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> *plugs ears* I am so staying out of this thread, you enablers LOL


I am with you, Rasputina! I am not getting sucked into buying a new vacuum. I have an Electrolux that is still going strong after 31 years. Besides, I don't vacuum. My husband does the cleaning. He's not complaining about the Electrolux so I don't see any reason to upset the balance by bringing up Dyson. LOL.

Now I think I'll go make some rice!

L


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I had an Electrolux for years that did a great job. But the poor thing died. After reading Consumer Reports I went with a cheaper Hoover vacuum. My husband said we should buy a Dyson, but noooo I had to have the Hoover. Hated that thing.


You know, I feel so strongly about my Dyson that when Consumer Reports gave it a mediocre review, I lost a lot of confidence in CR!


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

I lost confidence in CR long before a Dyson review!

I bought the animal back when I had carpet. It works just find on my tile, wood & throw rugs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know. . .we've needed a new vacuum for quite some time.  Ours is a tri-star and is at least 25 years old.  It doesn't suck that great any more even with new bags and all. . . . . .maybe I should check out the Dyson.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I had a Kirby for years that I bought after letting a door-to-door salesperson in to demonstrate.  It still works pretty well for being 20 years old, but I purchased a Dyson last year after using one at a friend's house.  I can't imagine using anything else now - worth every penny.  As the others have said it works great on everything, high carpet, low carpet, wood floors, lineoleum, tile and having the attachment "wand" as part of the main unit is great - it reaches 10-12 foot ceilings, ceiling fans and beams without needing to stand on something else.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My 1989 Hoover canister is getting to be a tad inefficient... I'm not quite ready for a new vacuum but am already looking at what's available and reading the reviews.

I _think_ I want another canister, not an upright, but I see advantages to each.

But I haven't been looking at any of the bagless models at all. We used to have an ancient one in our office, a Hoover upright, and cleaning out the dust container was a disgusting messy job. "Dust" sounds so harmless but when you had spilled damp food bits and cigarette ash and dead bugs and whatnot, you didn't want to pour that out into the trash and have a dust cloud rising to where you could smell it. Ick.

Can somebody tell me what's been changed to make the newer bagless ones not-disgusting? I've read lots of good things for a couple of years now about the Animal models, and yet never seriously considered one because of the cleanup issue. I must be missing something. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my Dyson Animal. It's awesome! We have the original Dyson too.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Susan, IME the difference between the Dyson bagless system and a my MILs Hoover bagless is you don't have to "pour" the cannister.  You push a catch button and the whole thing lifts away then you stick inside a trash bag and push the latch button and a bottom hinge opens to drop the debris in.  When you put it back on, the hinged opening clicks closed again without you having to touch it.  There can still be a "dust cloud" when you hit the release button if you just hold it over a trash can, but I usually push it down on top of whatever is there and lift slowly after releasing the hinge so it falls out more slow (or hold the top of the trash bag around the bottom of the cannister - it is a good length - if I need to shake it to get debris out).  Definitely not as messy as other models I have used.  I bought mine at Sears, and they let me test it in the store to see how it worked because I had your same concern.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a Dyson too and it really does work well. It sucked too much, and when I called Dyson they had me remove some thin foam strips from the bottom part, and it quit sucking the carpet up creating a vacuum! Nowit works just great. Course I love my Roomba too. I had no idea it would work that well.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

MonaSW said:


> ...
> Course I love my Roomba too. I had no idea it would work that well.
> ...


I hear another thread screaming out to be created.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I hear another thread screaming out to be created.


LOL - don't know anyone else that owns a Roomba, but I'm sold on it. I have Roomba 532 Pet Series and am very happy with the amount of cat and people hair it picks up. I primarily use it in the bedroom to help keep my allergies at bay.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Do any of you have mostly hardwood floors that use this vacuum? I hate constantly having to move the furniture around to get all the big dust puppy's (that's what my dad calls all the dog fur that floats under the furniture!) My vacuum is pretty much dead. My sister loves their windtunnel but has mostly carpet.

I was debating on getting a Miele canaster but not sure how well it works. I tried it at a sew/vacuum shop but those demo's don't always tell you how it would work in your home with hairy pets!!
http://www.govacuum.com/miele-vacuums3.html?gclid=CP70rpDR1ZoCFRwpawodWVIh2g

I had gotten a roomba when they first came out but it always got clogged and didn't work too well for me. Then again I had two fuzzy cats and a very hairy dog that I can furminate for three hours a day and still pull out the same amount of hair .

theresam


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I also had a Roomba and didn't like it very well either.  The dust trap filled up way too quickly and so the time I saved not vacuuming it seemed like I spent empyting that trap.  I had a Gen 1 Roomba so I imagine they've improved but with three kids running around, it's easier to just vacuum - or have the kids vacuum - that to use that Roomba.  If I lived in a smaller place or lived alone I think a Roomba would be ideal.  There are too many kids and too much sq footage for one at my house.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> or have the kids vacuum


I did a lot of vacuuming when I was a kid, I was the oldest of six.

My Roomba is 5th generation, and it works a treat. We have one shortish haired cat and two long haired people and it gets it all to my amazement.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Susan, I also used to have a Hoover bagless, and I hated emptying it! I would always end up with dust all over myself! Emptying the Dyson is SO much easier -- I just hold an old plastic grocery bag underneath it, release the lever, and everything falls neatly into the bag.

Theresam, I don't have a Miele, but I've heard GREAT things about them!  As for the Dyson ... it does work well on hardwood floors, but sometimes I find myself "chasing" bits of fluff around with it! I think the exhaust is really strong, and it tends to blow things around a bit.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My DW loves her Dyson, says it is the best vacuum she has ever used. We have had Hoovers, Orecks and others in our 38 years together and the Dyson out does them all.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Sanveann said:


> Emptying the Dyson is SO much easier -- I just hold an old plastic grocery bag underneath it, release the lever, and everything falls neatly into the bag.


I have to agree, that is SO much easier and less dust everywhere.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sanveann said:


> Theresam, I don't have a Miele, but I've heard GREAT things about them! As for the Dyson ... it does work well on hardwood floors, but sometimes I find myself "chasing" bits of fluff around with it! I think the exhaust is really strong, and it tends to blow things around a bit.


Thanks Sanveann, I had only seen them in the shop but hadn't heard from anyone else if it really was as good as the lady in the store said, since she was their to sell it LOL. So I'll save my $$'s.

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel and Sanveann, thanks for the info!  Good to know that they've come such a long way, and your comments make it much more likely that I'll end up with a Dyson.

One more thing...  does the part that holds the dust also come off completely, so that every once in a while you can actually soak it in the sink?  I'm thinking of the non-dust stuff that gets vacuumed up, the occasional moist food bit or other sticky smelly stuff that might stay attached to the inside of the container.  

(Doesn't that make it sound as though my house is really dirty?!?  But those of you with kids and cats will know what I mean.   )


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have an Oreck and my wife is an Oreck fan, but I'm trying to steer her toward a Dyson when we replace ours.

This review is a bit dated (2006), but it gives some good insight into how Oreck and Dyson stacked up at that time:
http://www.joeschmidt.com/archives/2006/01/dyson_vs_oreck.php

Of particular note is how much dirt the Dyson pulled out of the carpets, which had just been vacuumed by the Oreck. Wow.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

We went with the Miele canister 7 years ago and have no regrets.  I did purchase a new powerhead (brush unit) for it this spring because they've advanced the technology on them so much, but the canister itself is just about indestructible.  We've had anywhere from 2-4 cats and 2 dogs, plus my long hair, and it copes marvelously with all of it.  They're outrageously expensive & the bags aren't cheap either, but they're so well built & so powerful that I'll replace it with another one just like it in 15 years or so when it dies. 

We also have 2 Roombas (2nd & 3rd gen).  Personally, I love them, but they're absolutely meant to be used DAILY.  These are not once a week vacuums unless you have a pristine house with no kids & no pets.  LOL  If used & emptied every single day, you can pretty much get away with just about any cheap vacuum on the market to handle the very edges & corners every once in a while.  The only issue I have with them is bagless setup, because like any other bagless, they're prone to leaving some dust in the air when emptied.  We tend to use them consistently for a while, forget to set them up for a few days, bring out the Miele, and start the cycle over again.  They're not good on thick plush carpets though--best on very short pile contemporary carpets and hard surface floors.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks VictoriaP. I figure in the long run I'd save not having to buy a new vacuum every couple of years if I got the Miele canister.  Though now I'm thinking bagless would be nice way to go but I just love how the miele moves and can go under stuff. 

I may break down and try a roomba again since it sounds like they have been improved greatly. The last one I had I did try to run daily. It had to be emptied almost hourly has it was always clogged. It sure would be nice not having to chase down dust puppies daily with the regular vacuum. 

theresam


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Today woot (http://www.woot.com) has the Dyson DC07 Cyclone Upright Vacuum Cleaner for $149.99 (plus Woot's standard $5 shipping).

It's not new, though - these are refurbs.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've also heard good things about Miele - generally that they are awesome for hard floors.  Those canisters with the motorized heads are really good about getting under low items.

This Dyson can go under some of my chairs and not the others.  But there is another attachment that can go on the want that will go under furniture.

Susan, the dust container does come completely off the vacuum - not sure if you can wash it out - I'll check when I get back home (yes, I'm at work today.)  I do know that there are two filters that come off and should be washed every so often - maybe once a month??


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to say in all honestly, that my Dyson sucks.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I've often wondered how well the Dyson actually worked.  I'm excited to hear that there is a lot of love for it even in households with lots of pets.  Great news.  It's such a huge purchase (even more than a kindle!) that it's good to know that it will last.  I usually buy cheap and just get a new one every year or so.  I hate that!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Woot has a Dyson for $149 today!!! http://www.woot.com/


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've often wondered how well the Dyson actually worked. I'm excited to hear that there is a lot of love for it even in households with lots of pets. Great news. It's such a huge purchase (even more than a kindle!) that it's good to know that it will last. I usually buy cheap and just get a new one every year or so. I hate that!


I did that for awhile, and some friends convinced me to try a Dyson. It was amazing how much stuff it picked up of the carpet after I used my old Hoover on it. Expensive, but lasts a long time.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried a Simplicity vaccum?  They are made near St. Louis, MO.  We've had one for years...we were talked into one when we were looking for a Dyson, actually...anyway, ours has been wonderful!  Hands down, our most powerful vacuum ever.  We've had the usual ones along with one Oreck.  I'm still considering a Dyson, but for those of you who want a traditional, really powerful vacuum, the Simplicity is great, IMO...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, made in the US? That's cool, I'll have to put them on my list for when I need a new vacuum cleaner.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Wow, made in the US? That's cool, I'll have to put them on my list for when I need a new vacuum cleaner.


I thought that was cool, too. One of the reasons we purchased it to begin with. There are a few different ones at different price points with extra features, of course. They are pricey but I think they are worth every penny and then some. Here's a link to their homepage:

http://www.simplicityvac.com/


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, I've bookmarked them.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Harm told me that he saw a Dyson hand dryer in the bathroom where he saw Star Trek. He said it blows. LOL

That said, we also love our Dyson animal - pre ball model. We had a puppy who had a favorite pee spot. I thought I'd gotten everything up with nature's Miracle and such. Then we got the Dyson and it sucked so well it brought the smell back up as well!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh My Gosh! I have been wanting the Dyson Animal DC25 for a while now. Amazon had it for $489 about a month ago and I didn't bite. I should have because it's gone back up again.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Harm told me that he saw a Dyson hand dryer in the bathroom where he saw Star Trek. He said it blows. LOL


Our movie theater has the same hand dryers. Regardless of need, my kids always have to use the bathroom just to mess with those dryers. They're pretty impressive!

My Dyson is the no-frills, 07. I'm not sure they make them anymore but a good friend bought a refurb off of Amazon a year or so ago and reports that she loves it and it's working fine. I think she paid around $125 or so - much less than the newer, fancier versions.


----------

